# Speed Painting Pug!



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

no the pug doesn't paint! But, here's my newest piece entitled "Maximus" Oil on 12" x 12" using dry brush technique. © 2013 Adam Weaver

Here's the time lapse video for this painting as well: http://youtu.be/U0PKJMy8ccA


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

VERY nice!!!


----------

